# Thera-Band "Smell". ;)



## Scouter

I just received my first order of Thera-Band Gold and as I do with just about everything, I smelled it... =) I'll be darned if it didn't smell like caramel or some other candy! Ok so maybe I've been dieting for a while and could eat the south end of a mule heading north... I'm telling you this stuff smells delicious! Am I loosing it?


----------



## gamekeeper john

hahaha it reminds me of chocolate mini eggs lol


----------



## mckee

when i open my draw which is full of it i just take the biggest sniff you could every imagiane the smell is great!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I think that the smell is just another additive put in the exercise rubber to make it more pleasant to exercise with. -- Tex


----------



## bullseyeben!

Yea choc caramel Yummy...


----------



## bj000

Scouter said:


> I just received my first order of Thera-Band Gold and as I do with just about everything, I smelled it... =) I'll be darned if it didn't smell like caramel or some other candy! Ok so maybe I've been dieting for a while and could eat the south end of a mule heading north... I'm telling you this stuff smells delicious! Am I loosing it?


I have never seen this product before a few days ago.
I just received a packaged of green, blue and black, and the first thing i said was , " it smells like i can eat it "


----------



## Jimmy

You just have to be careful nobody catches you sniffing it or you get accused of having some kind of fetish, but your right it smells gorgeous.


----------



## -SRS-45-

I'm gonna have to go home tonight and give mine a good sniff, I'm curious now


----------



## slingshot_sniper

-SRS-45- said:


> I'm gonna have to go home tonight and give mine a good sniff, I'm curious now


No need to give us details of your private..s "sniffing" life


----------



## e~shot




----------



## Gib

smells like protein powder mix to me


----------



## Scouter

Bj000- How do the other colors perform as slingshot material? Everyone I've known uses Gold.. (Do they smell the same?).


----------



## -SRS-45-

slingshot_sniper said:


> I'm gonna have to go home tonight and give mine a good sniff, I'm curious now


No need to give us details of your private..s "sniffing" life









[/quote]

lol, well I was gonna say roses


----------



## bj000

honestly i haven't tried them yet. the green is really thin. i might have to use the whole 5 feet of it, uncut for one single bandset


Scouter said:


> Bj000- How do the other colors perform as slingshot material? Everyone I've known uses Gold.. (Do they smell the same?).


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist

LMAO it does smell good


----------



## slingshot_sniper

smells like £££££'s to me







and overrated for what you pay here


----------



## dgaf

just got to love that smell


----------

